# Low Backup on APC 600VA UPS???



## cadinvent (Sep 14, 2013)

My APC 600VA UPS is only giving a backup of 30 seconds even when I maintained it well & discharged it from time to time. It is just 3 months old. Should I take it to service center or to the shop from where I bought it? My iball nirantar UPS gave me trouble so I switched to APC, but no good.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2013)

Of course you should get it to Service Center. Not to the shop, cause they just sell.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 15, 2013)

take it to the service centre


----------

